# Delete



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Juni 2013)

,,,,,


----------



## Mystique1680 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Electro Beat?*

also an sich nicht schlecht....
kannst ja mal checken ob du vocals oder ein "normales" musikinstrument noch mit einbauen kannst!! 
noch mehr projekte??
vg


----------



## Gast20190124 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Electro Beat?*

hab auch schon schlimmeres gehört...vllt an den übergängen etwas arbeiten...etwas mitreissender


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Juni 2013)

Danke erstmal fürs Feedback.
 Werde mal versuchen was neues zu machen und mehr Melodien ect. unterzubringen. Das wird aber bisschen dauern, ich halt euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Electro Beat?*

So hab jetzt was neues, hat gut was gedauert da ich auch viele andere dinge zu tun hatte, könnt ja sagen was ihr meint 

Electro BEAT #2 (Instrumental) - YouTube


----------



## RAMTrinity (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Electro Beat?*

Hören sich gut an
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29vm6Mo2IqE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Das musste mal ab 1.25 hören


----------



## zeta75 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Electro Beat?*



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29vm...e_gdata_player


 nicht schlecht ,schöne BLine und Hi Hats allerdings die hohen Synhi/Komposer Passagen finde ich etwas aufdringlich .Erinnert mich ...bei uns sagt man "Tankstellen Rave" ! Gute Quali auch...mit was machst Du das?
MFG


----------



## happypcuser (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Electro Beat?*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Hey Leute habe mal nen kleinen Electro Beat gemacht und wollte einfach mal abchecken was ihr davon haltet . Könnt ihn ja Bewerten und Kommentieren wenn ihr lust habt.
> Wenn´s gefällt und jemand was für Let´s Play´s oder so braucht stelle ich auch gerne was zu Verfügung, natürlich kostenlos  um missverständnissen gleich vorzubeugen
> 
> Elektro Beat (Instrumental/Beat) - YouTube


 
Der Elektro Beat ist ganz süß geworden, aber wieso..... WIESO das Video, bitte änder das schleunigst !!


----------

